# Nickols Manor 2011 - Poltergeist



## Jaybo

We decided to go with a ghostly theme this year, so first up is the star from the Poltergeist movies - Reverend Henry Kane , aka The Beast.










Say hello to the nice folks Henry. The Reverend here is a svelte 15 feet tall, the leader of a Utopian cult, and loves kids. Easy ladies, there is plenty of him to go around!










This one is a good shot of one of Dixie's new stones, plus Henry is still trying to smack the TOTs. Oops...I mean ea..whoa..uh...greet the lovely children!










Here is the view the TOTs have while walking up our sidewalk. Henry really likes TOTS! (usuallywithlotsofcheese)










Here we have a picture of Henry's wingman Karl. These two just love raising cane. Did you see what I did there? I crack me up!










Stay tuned folks! The party just getting started. We'll be back in another post soon!


----------



## Jaybo

And we're back!

Ooooohh! Take a look at this gorgeous stone! All hand wrought by the lovely Dixie herself in tribute to Uruk-Hai's inspirational stones! She's a looker!










Well, lookie here! Buffy's done lost her head in the Candy Cauldron. That Slayer sure does love her some candy!










Well...here's Karl again. I believe Henry must have tuckered him out. Seems he's trying to slip away for a bit.










Uhoh! That pretty lady with the angry scowl and lovely blonde hair is Matilda. Karls wife. He's so busted. Man, she's pissed!










Hey! It's Karl and Matilda's daughter Petunia and her Aunt Lily! Oooooooooo Karl was supposed to take her Trick or Treating. No wonder Matilda's pissed!










Hang in there folks! I'm sure there's a few more juicy details coming along shortly!


----------



## SuperCreep31

Wow! That's an amazing looking haunt! Great Job!


----------



## Jaybo

Now Matilda's got Cousin Earl and his friend Bob looking for Karl. (Bob's the reeeaaal skinny fella on the stick. Don't mention the stick, he's sensitive.)










Poor Karl. You would think after 300 years he would know better, but truth be told he didn't have much in his head even when he was alive. Dumb as a rock became actual real rocks in the head. He never had a chance.










Here comes the local graveyard patrol. It's Jack Reaper, the local Underworld official. Rumor has it that he and his brothers starred in some big Hollywood todo about some silly ring or ankle bracelet a while back. I think it had some smelly little short halfings with hairy feet in it. Why anyone would watch drivel like that I don't know. He don't talk much, and we don't ask.










Like I said, he don't talk much. When you are over 10ft tall, and reap souls you don't have to talk. Plus, no one want's to ask him any questions. He gives me the heebie jeebies!










Well, it's getting late and I gotta get going. It was real nice visiting with you folks. Don't be a stranger. I'm Jaybo for Nickols Manor, and we'll leave the Haunt on for you.










Oh, I almost forgot! If any of you nice folks want to see a little bit more, just follow this here *link* to our little family album. Ya'll take care!


----------



## FRIGHTGUY

Jaybo, Dixie..awesome job! I have always loved your haunt. The lighting is beautiful and Henry is pretty freaking cool! Bigger is better!


----------



## jdubbya

What a fantastic display! The lighting is perfect. Love the props and the detail. Classic Halloween stuff! What are the blue lights you're using. Really like that effect.


----------



## Zurgh

Phenomenal work, Jaybo & Dixie! A lot of attention to detail... lovin' it.


----------



## Headless

Fantastic shots - the lighting is perfect. Well done!!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, Jaybo & Dixie, you guys have a great looking haunt! I love the poltergeist ghost, and got a chuckle from the "I'm too sexy for my grave" tombstone.  Nice job with the lighting and photography too.


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Everything looks fantastic!!! Beautiful lighting. Love the Rev. and your stones are perfect.


----------



## wdGoof

It takes a lot of tallent to create a great haunt, which you have. To have the talent to capture them in great pictures too!? 
Now thats just showing off!.

Great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Take a look at this gorgeous stone! All hand wrought by the lovely Dixie herself in tribute to Uruk-Hai's inspirational stones! *She's a looker*!"

That's Dixie you're talking about, right?

Gorgeous pictures, wonderful creatures and details, and a very witty writeup (you were up late last night, weren't you?).


----------



## Jaybo

RoxyBlue said:


> "Take a look at this gorgeous stone! All hand wrought by the lovely Dixie herself in tribute to Uruk-Hai's inspirational stones! *She's a looker*!"
> 
> That's Dixie you're talking about, right?


Of course! 



RoxyBlue said:


> Gorgeous pictures, wonderful creatures and details, and a very witty writeup (you were up late last night, weren't you?).


Thank you very much! Yes, I was up a little late and got a little silly. I've been trying to get this post out for over a week. Now I got to get working on the haunt video.


----------



## Dead Things

Beautiful haunt, love your lighting, the tombstones look fantastic and the denizens are outstanding, love Jack Reaper. "I'm too sexy for my grave" LMAO!!! Is the lighting RGB?


----------



## Dead Things

Going thru your pics. Dude!!! Jack is absolutely massive, where the hell do you store him? Your haunt has made me rethink my lighting


----------



## Jaybo

Dead Things said:


> Beautiful haunt, love your lighting, the tombstones look fantastic and the denizens are outstanding, love Jack Reaper. "I'm too sexy for my grave" LMAO!!! Is the lighting RGB?


I only got one RGB light out this year. It's the red light on the boarded up window. I spread myself too thin this year and never got my lighting scheme worked out. I've got two RGB DMX floods built and about 15 single color LED DMX spots, but ran out of time to use them effectively. The spots are single color only because I had not received my new RGB modules for the spots (I ordered them too late).

I used AllenH's plastic corpsing technique to build the big 10ft talk Jack Reaper. That entire prop is made out of PVC, chicken wire, and thick contractor grade black trash bags. I have been building this guy every year out of monster mud for about 4 or 5 years. In the past I've always had to rip the prop apart due to the weight and size. It was just too heavy to move and would not fit through my gate. This year I pulled him down in one piece by myself and store him in the backyard. It took me like 10 minutes to take down. 

Here's a daytime photo of Jack.









Here's a picture from about 4 years ago showing his PVC frame. It sits on two metal t-posts. This prop survived 70 mph winds with no damage at all this year. I was pretty happy how well everything held up in that storm.


----------



## DeathTouch

I love that ghost. It is my fav.


----------



## Vlad

Great work you two! Definitely an eerie display and well laid out. Loving the corpse in the coffin.


----------



## highbury

Beautiful texture on Jack, and Dixie, from one stone lover to another, your Celtic cross is absolutely amazing. Your attention to detail is making me rethink mine for next year. REALLY great job from the both of you.

Now Jaybo, post up that video!!!


----------



## Spider Rider

I love the large scale of your specters and Jack. That is one kick ass haunt. What kind of reaction do you get from the kids.? My little 7 ft guy freaks them out, your stuff must melt their bones. The stones are spectacular in the detail size and shapes. Oh. you have a nice house too.


----------



## Dixie

Thank you all so much for the kind comments. It really means a lot coming from others in the haunting hobby.

I wanted to add a few favorites of my own -

This is one of my 6 or 7 new stones for this year - it had the clay roses that I made, and I really like the simplicity of it. Working on all of Henry's wives!










Diamond Bessie's stone - took me weeks. I ran out of time to make the huge base (damn pneumonia!) but it is about 4.5 feet tall on its own










From her grave - all those little skulls that Jaybo cast in Paper Mache for me










Here is my Mom on Halloween night. She blended in perfectly with Henry Kane and scared the jeepers out of a lot of people this way










And one of Jaybo, making Henry Kane


----------



## Dixie

Spider Rider said:


> I love the large scale of your specters and Jack. That is one kick ass haunt. What kind of reaction do you get from the kids.? My little 7 ft guy freaks them out, your stuff must melt their bones. The stones are spectacular in the detail size and shapes. Oh. you have a nice house too.


SR, with the way that Henry Kane is directed over the sidewalk, it felt like you had to practically pass *under* him to get to the candy bowl. To answer your question, I spent most of my night NOT scaring kids, but offering them a "safe walk" to the candy bowl, because almost no one under 8 would even pass through the columns.


----------



## Vlad

OK, so my favorites out of that batch are the Annie mini skull headstone, really creative Dixie, and the grin on Jaybos face as he sets up Henry, lol.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

You and Dixie did an great job! The stones are really lovely!!! I have yet to make a stone. 2012 is set so maybe I'll give one a go for 2013. The ones you guys made are really inspiring me. There is not much to add about The Reverend other than... WOW!!!!! I am envious of your lighting, it is the icing on your haunt.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Vlad said:


> OK, so my favorites out of that batch are the Annie mini skull headstone


Agreed! I saw that one and said "holy crap!" following with my jaw on the floor


----------



## halloween71

very cool haunt!!!
Are your lifesize figures paper mache?


----------



## matrixmom

I loved the "im too sexy for my grave"....(love that song!) Great idea for epitaphs on stones......


----------



## Dixie

halloween71 said:


> very cool haunt!!!
> Are your lifesize figures paper mache?


Jaybo built the bodies from PVC, then I build heads and hands on pvc so that Jayson just has to attach them.










Hands are built with coat hanger form, some are paper towel mache, some are liquid nails over cotton, just various techniques.










Paper towel mache over balled up newspaper which was later removed. This one lights from inside and is pretty eerie. Burlap hair.










And lastly, the faces - paperclay over foam wig heads. Don't give me crap, I'm learning, HAHAHA! (although my son is my worst critic - he was like "Mom, It looks like someone punched this one in the JAW". hahaha, ouch.










And I don't know where I get those noses from. Hideous, lmao.


----------



## Darkmaster

Very nice. The fog in the photos really adds to the effect.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Outstanding Home Haunt! One of the top ones I've seen this year!!!
Herny was amazing!! I loved the way his "cloak" looked etheral in the photos!
The color scheme - Loved it!!!
Cna't say enough good things about your Halloween display!!!


----------



## stoic_clown

Fantastic job, Dixie. I think I've got a case of stone envy. Such clean, intricate carving. Truly beautiful. And I agree with ScreamingScarecrow, Henry looks great. Did his shroud and cloak look that etherial in person? 'Cause if it looked that good up close... Dayum! Truly cool.


----------



## beelce

WOW Jaybo and Dixie........You guys make a great team...
Your haunt looks outstanding...!!!
Love the BEAST and Dixie's headstones are perfect.....


----------



## Devils Chariot

I love the giant props! jump up and down love them! You guys are doing great owrk, keep it up!


----------



## Haunted Bayou

Wowee...that is a great looking display.


----------



## niblique71

That is a Truely Outstanding Haunt you two. I love the columns, Karl, H Kane, and All of the stones. The lighting was really effective too. As you know I LOVE BIG PROPS 

Fantastic Job!!! and I LOve that you BOTH get into it and contribute together.


----------



## tcass01

I am totally impresed! Wow nice lighting. Your poltergiest is the bomb. Schwweet!


----------



## spideranne

Hey guys!

Awesome haunt. I love it all!!!


----------



## cerinad

I love it... great setup. I need to learn to take pics like yours.


----------



## Hairazor

Your haunt is great. The tombstones are masterpieces. I am interested in the cauldron over the fire with the head. Would you share how you made the fire part as I am thinking of burning a witch/puritan at the stake and want all the help I can get for the fire part and yours looks sooo realistic.


----------



## Jaybo

cerinad said:


> I love it... great setup. I need to learn to take pics like yours.


I'll let you in on the big secret, but you have to pinky swear not to tell anyone else. :lipsrsealedvil: Get a tripod for your camera, set it to your night time scene mode, turn the flash OFF, and use the timer to take the picture. If you have manual settings on your camera, even better. Set the exposure time to as long as your camera will allow. Most Canon cameras have a manual setting that will allow you to open the shutter for at least 15 seconds. Even their cheaper point and shoot PowerShot cameras have this feature. You will be amazed the results you get by just doing these simple things.



Hairazor said:


> Your haunt is great. The tombstones are masterpieces. I am interested in the cauldron over the fire with the head. Would you share how you made the fire part as I am thinking of burning a witch/puritan at the stake and want all the help I can get for the fire part and yours looks sooo realistic.


The smoldering coals are very easy. Get either an orange rope light, or a string of orange LED Christmas type lights. Mount these to a piece of plywood in a circle. Now start mounding up Great Stuff expanding foam and cover all of the lights. Once dry, you just mist it with black spray paint. That's it. They talk about the prop in this thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=28519&highlight=coals

Thanks for the complements guys! Now back to the build for next year!


----------



## Hairazor

Thanks for getting back to me about the fire under the cauldron. Several people have given me good ideas similar to that but yours was a super visual of how it would end up.


----------



## fick209

Wow! You guys have such a cool set-up. Love it!!! Great props and great pictures, your lighting is perfect! Awesome job, both of you!!!


----------



## Cat_Bones

That's a fantastic setup! what I wouldn't give to have a yard like yours!

and that reaper you made is phenomenal super creepy look even in the day time


----------



## Hysteria17

Your yard haunt is really cool! My favorite part of it was the Henry prop.


----------



## rubberband1293

Love your photos and website.


----------



## graveyardmaster

OMG...jaybo and dixie,your haunt is friggin amazing,the lighting is fantastic it really shows it off,love your props and so much detail,the tombstones look fantastic,you guys have so much talent.... thanks for sharing!


----------



## EerieEstate

Awesome to see the creative efforts of so many others! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sister

Jaybo;594218
Say hello to the nice folks Henry. The Reverend here is a svelte 15 feet tall said:


> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-AmNmk_IzjY4/TsRNRpgsZQI/AAAAAAAADwk/k70uUMyVw8Q/s800/IMG_0939.JPG[/IMG]


 Whoa this fella is *awesome* !


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Somehow, I have missed this thread until now. You guys have an awesome setup! It looks amazing, and that lighting is great!


----------



## bwolcott

Nice work... love it.. Question 
The large monster, does it have fog blowing out of it?


----------



## Jaybo

Thanks for the nice complements everyone!



bwolcott said:


> Nice work... love it.. Question
> The large monster, does it have fog blowing out of it?


No, no fog involved. The prop is made out of several layers of clear plastic drop cloth, cheese cloth, white tulle netting, beef netting, and burlap. The wispy smoke look comes from the material blowing in the wind while I was taking photographs. The wind makes the prop look like it is constantly in motion.


----------



## Emily Diehl

Oh wow! Fantastic work! How did you do your boarded windows? Did you nail into your house or was there some kind of frame that you used? I'd love to do that with our front, but don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Jaybo

Emily Diehl said:


> Oh wow! Fantastic work! How did you do your boarded windows? Did you nail into your house or was there some kind of frame that you used? I'd love to do that with our front, but don't want to damage anything.


The boards are made from foam insulation board. They are attached to the house using Gorilla Tape. If it is really windy in your area, you can use industrial velcro to attach to your house. We have used that in the past. You can find rolls of the Velcro in the craft section of Walmart. Just know that the glue on the back of the Velcro is VERY sticky and sometimes is hard to remove from your house.


----------



## Emily Diehl

Ooh, great idea! I never thought of that. Thanks!


----------

